# 2 Fritz!Box WLAN Router verbinden



## MCIglo (23. Juli 2005)

Moin,

Ich habe eben versucht, meinen Router (Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7050) und den vorgänger meiner Family im Stockwerk über mir zu verbinden.
Habe bei beiden die gleiche SSID und das gleiche WPA2-Kennwort eingetragen. Habe auch gesagt, dass Router untereinander kommunizieren können. Leider finden sie sich aber nicht.
Meiner: 192.168.100.1
Andrer: 192.168.178.1

Liegt das an der Entfernung (bezweifle ich eignetlich) oder doch eher daran, dass die Software der Geräte das nicht kann? Haben übrigens beide einen eigenen DSL-Zugang.

edit: achja, der Kanal ist auch der gleiche.


----------

